# Flip's Big Weekend



## AmberSunrise (Apr 1, 2009)

Congratulations again  And yes, details please !!


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

About time..LOL.. I was dying for you to post it! Way to go Jodie and Flip..!
Congrats on getting that Cd in style with a HIT to boot!
Titan is doing his happy dance for adopted son Flip!


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

Great debut! CONGRATULATIONS on doing it in style!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

WooHoo Flip. Sounds like that is a CD with style. Congrats on the HIT.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

Gooooo Flip. We know you could do it!!!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

So if you ever wanted to read a novel on someone's weekend at a dog show, here it is:

On Saturday I just entered in Prenovice and Wild Card Novice as a warm up to make sure he'd be okay for the real deal. I knew he wouldn't show until awhile after lunch, but I know he needs a long time to get settled in plus I had preordered a lunch so I got there by 11 (it's a nearly 4 hour drive). Turns out I didn't get into the ring until almost 5.

We started out in prenovice. Heeling was good overall. A little forging on the slow (1/2 point). Nothing on the Figure 8. Then came the stand for exam. He held the stand find as the judge went over him, but as I started to return to him he broke and spun a circle with me (10 points :doh. Then a half point for the finish on the recall. So we were off to a (not) wonderful start with a 189 in prenovice.

On to Wild Card Novice. Heel on leash went well except a leap on the fast (2 points). Then the little sucker did the same exact thing on the return on the stand (this judge hit us 5). The judge was nice enough to let us redo the exam, and my dog moved on the return a THIRD time. Off lead heeling was great, no points lost. 1/2 point for finish on the recall. The judge was really really super nice to ask if we wanted to try the exam one more time before we left the ring. He suggested I make a wider circle on the return, so I did and this time he held it (finally!).

After that we had a match and I had signed us up for a run in each class, so I planned on going into each ring and doing stand for exams. First person to work with us, as soon as I took a step towards my dog he would shoot off to the side. It took us about 5 tries before he would actually hold the stand. Throughout the night we did exams with 5 or 6 other people and he held those fine. 
Finally left about 8 that night.

So I go back to the hotel and whine and moan to Michelle and tell her I want to pack up and go home because my dog has issues, but she tells me to get my butt out there and finish his CD.

So I get to the show site early again, and the first thing I do is ask someone to do an exam. And yep, as soon as I walk towards my dog he breaks. So now I'm super frustrated and sit down to think and decide I think that he thinks I am walking in to correct him. I do a whole lot more utility exams where you call your dog to heel rather than novice where you return to the dog, so it would make sense that he got confused with me walking in to him. So I practice with several more people, only this time I make sure I am looking at a spot on the floor way off to his left side and walk towards that spot instead of walking directly towards him. Once I got about to his hip area then I started turning in towards him to circle around. Once I started doing this he started holding his stands fine.

Our first class today was Wild Card Utility (our first time). My dog was high as a kite! I don't know if I've ever seen him that wound up, and you know with Flip that is saying a lot! We had a couple of times he shot out before he was told to, a couple of times he slammed into me on fronts, and once he decided to jump up and lick me on the face instead of finishing. We scored a 95. Nope, not a 195, just a 95 :doh: But the most important thing I got out of that run was I noticed he was giving me wide about turns. So as soon as we stepped out of the ring I went over to the matted area they had for practice and worked on tightening up our about turns. 

About 12 minutes later we were up in novice. Now of course I never actually said this out loud because that would be the biggest jinx in the world, but I went into this trial really really wanting to get HIT because both of my boys got HIT on their CD legs and I didn't want to have less from Flip. But going into my run I knew that the open B winner had a 199 so there wasn't much room for error. And darn it if as the judge was saying the very first halt, Flip sneezes, misses seeing my halt cue, and forges, looks at me, then scoots back into heel position and sits. Well crud, that's a big hit right of the bat and I'm disappointed knowing that probably ended any chance of HIT. But then the rest of his run is just wonderful. I was pretty sure that he hadn't hit us points anywhere else, and it would just come down to if the judge decided that first sit was a one or two point deduction. I was so excited when he said a 199!

The run off was against a handler with multiple OTCH dogs (and was showing a Quiz half-brother, who just finished his OTCH the day before). We were first up and I knew we had done a really good job, but the other dog was looking really really good and I thought she probably had it until the end of the pattern on the slow the dog went just a little bit wide, and that was enough for us to win! 

So there you go, every heart pounding detail of my weekend! Anyone still left out there? :wave:


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

WOOO HOOOOO!!!!! Congratulations to you and Flip! I knew he could do it!

I have been waiting for this news as well! How cool to have a run off for HIT!!!

Looking forward to hearing all the details!


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I read every word!  congrats again, what a weekend! So proud of you!!!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and I thought the three toys Flip won was quite enough (one for first place, one for high scoring golden, and one for high scoring sporting), but Michelle told me I better get him a special treat so I ordered a double whopper on the way home and gave him the extra patty. So there ya go, spoiled rotten dog in my living room right now!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh I forgot the best part. As I'm setting up for the figure 8 in prenovice the judge asks me "Are you a junior handler?" :lol:


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Awesome<: 

I was going to say darn on that first sit costing you that 1 point, but no quibbling about getting a 199.  

Congrats on the leg/title.


----------



## desilu (Nov 2, 2006)

Congratulations to both you and Flip!


----------



## Jige (Mar 17, 2011)

That is awesome Flip you done did good ol boy!!!


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

Loisiana said:


> Oh I forgot the best part. As I'm setting up for the figure 8 in prenovice the judge asks me "Are you a junior handler?" :lol:


Ha! Forget going HIT ... that would be the highlight of MY weekend! 

Congrats on a fantastic titling leg!


----------



## GoldenSail (Dec 30, 2008)

Fantastic! You have worked so hard with him and have done such a great job. Want to work on my naughty girl for me?


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

Spoiled puppy for getting a whopper patty!!! I am not going to tell Barley or Mira, they will start wanting some! I got McNuggets on my way home and I did not share!


----------



## LittleRedDawg (Oct 5, 2011)

Congratulations on the CD and HIT - way to go!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

Woooooooo Wheeeeeeeee how awesome is THAT????? Huge congratulations!!!!
Way to go!!!!!


----------



## fuzzbuzz (Aug 3, 2008)

Congratulations!! Awesome weekend for Flip and you.


----------



## Titan1 (Jan 19, 2010)

Jessica... I told her to buy Flip some nuggetts.. Titan loves those from McDonalds and that is his drug of choice.. 
Huge congrats for you and Flip! You guys have worked very hard to get here..Enjoy!
Now you know you did the RIGHT thing for you regarding his nether regions.. Doesn't seem to miss them too much!.LOL! Way to go! I do feel like the proud Grandma!


----------



## 2golddogs (Oct 19, 2009)

Congratulations on an awesome weekend - title and HIT!!! I also read every word and you had me on the edge of my seat


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Yesterday Afternoon


----------



## sammydog (Aug 23, 2008)

I love that picture! You are both beaming!!! Congrats again!


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sammydog said:


> I love that picture! You are both beaming!!! Congrats again!


In my case, I believe that is called sweat ROFL. In Flip's case, he is fascinated with the crazy lady throwing a toy in the air right in front of him.

I am a cheap skate. There was a professional photographer there but it would have taken all my HIT winnings to buy a pic so we just got this. I told them I needed something I could put up on Facebook immediately LOL


----------



## DNL2448 (Feb 13, 2009)

Way to go Flip and Jodie! Congratulations!


----------



## BayBeams (Jan 3, 2010)

Loved your exciting tale. Congrats to you...what an awesome team!


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> In my case, I believe that is called sweat ROFL. In Flip's case, he is fascinated with the crazy lady throwing a toy in the air right in front of him.
> 
> I am a cheap skate. There was a professional photographer there but it would have taken all my HIT winnings to buy a pic so we just got this. I told them I needed something I could put up on Facebook immediately LOL


I have a question about this... and it's partly from me being a cheepie too and not wanting to pay $25 for a single pic. But would it be OK to ask a judge to pose for a pic with you if it's just a family member taking a pic? Even when there is an official photographer lurking around? 

I had this come up a couple times this year when I wanted a pic but felt awkward about asking the judge to pose with me while my sister snapped my little p&S.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

sure, I have done that plenty of times. But the longer I show the more I enjoy pictures of just my dog or me with my dog, instead of a picture of some stranger hanging out at my house, which is why I didn't bother getting the judge in the picture.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Loisiana said:


> sure, I have done that plenty of times. But the longer I show the more I enjoy pictures of just my dog or me with my dog, instead of a picture of some stranger hanging out at my house, which is why I didn't bother getting the judge in the picture.


I can see that... and I think it was an great pic. :wave:

I just sprang on the opportunity to ask since I've been a little shy about asking the judge to pose while my sister snaps pics. 

I felt really weird when my friend barrelled past the official photographer at the last show to push me and the judge back into the ring for a pic. I was in there avoiding looking at the official photographer who was standing right behind my friend.  Good to know it's OK.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Megora said:


> I can see that... and I think it was an great pic. :wave:
> 
> I just sprang on the opportunity to ask since I've been a little shy about asking the judge to pose while my sister snaps pics.
> 
> I felt really weird when my friend barrelled past the official photographer at the last show to push me and the judge back into the ring for a pic. I was in there avoiding looking at the official photographer who was standing right behind my friend.  Good to know it's OK.


No this is NOT okay and in fact most premium lists very clearly state that ONLY the official show photographer may take win photos in the ring.
Now most independent obedience trials do not have official photographers (unlike all breed conf. shows) so you are on your own and it's perfectly fine to ask the judge for a picture.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

K9-Design said:


> No this is NOT okay and in fact most premium lists very clearly state that ONLY the official show photographer may take win photos in the ring.
> Now most independent obedience trials do not have official photographers (unlike all breed conf. shows) so you are on your own and it's perfectly fine to ask the judge for a picture.


Oh god. Now I'm back to feeling guilty and weird about it. 

I had a feeling that was the case - good to know I've been right in following my instincts.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

Thank you for sharing your entire entertaining story!! He will be awesome once he settles in more. He proved it to you with his 199


----------



## Casey and Samson's Mom (Sep 24, 2011)

OMG! What a way to do it! Congtatuations!!!! So happy for you both.


----------



## wakemup (Feb 6, 2011)

I can't believe I missed this! Too busy with stinky, noisy puppies to get on grf. Congratulations to a wonderful team! Wish I could have seen it.


----------



## Loisiana (Jul 29, 2009)

Oh and how could I forget to mention, but Flip did not look lean towards another dog during stays, did not sniff the air around another dog, did not even look at another dog. He did start stretching out his front legs during the down stay, during which time I am pretty sure my heart completely stopped beating, but that was his only movement.


----------



## Stretchdrive (Mar 12, 2011)

What a relief for you!! All the hard work really paid off this past weekend!! I look forward to hearing about him in open and utility!!


----------

